# 32bit libs on 64bit?



## junior (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello all, I'm new in this community and low skilled in FreeBSD, but that is the reason that I have joined here and maybe sometime I will can to help others.
My question is: I can run my application from 32bit to 64bit? My application need some library files to run, but I have only for 32bit, so is possible to run it on 64bit?


----------



## UNIXgod (Jan 14, 2011)

yes with 32-bit support compiled into the 64-bit kernel


----------



## junior (Jan 14, 2011)

How I can do that?
Just install FreeBSD 64bit, put my lib's and that is all?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 15, 2011)

The amd64 GENERIC kernel already has 
	
	



```
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD32        # Compatible with i386 binaries
```
 So far as I can see some 32bit libraries reside in /usr/lib32. See also [cmd=]ldconfig -32 -r[/cmd].

There's nothing in hier(7) about a specific location for them, so I guess you can put your libraries in a directory of your choosing and add them to ldconfig(8) (*-m*).


----------



## junior (Jan 15, 2011)

So is posible 
Thanks, and I will try.
DutchDaemon I noticed your intense activity on the forum and keep up, you do good work.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 16, 2011)

Let us know if it works, so this thread can be marked solved.


----------



## junior (Jan 31, 2011)

That work good at me. Sorry for my delay answer.


----------

